# Sherlock is RABID!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm kidding, of course he's not XD But I got some hilarious pictures of him anointing, he looks crazy!




























And this one is just really cute - except for the little bit of foam on his lip XD


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: This made me laugh!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are pretty funny! In the last one he looks really proud of himself for his accomplishment.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Those are pretty funny! In the last one he looks really proud of himself for his accomplishment.


haha, so true!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: That last pic is something else :lol: .


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha ha! looks totally insane, love it! :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

That's adorable. Now, does Sherlock actually have red eyes, because the red eye caused by the camera flash in these photos looks more intense than usual. I find that in critters with red eyes, you do tend to get more of that effect, but I don't think I've seen any other pictures of Sherlock where his eyes weren't glowing like he was some sort of demon from ****. xD Hence why I'm asking about his eye colour.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He does have red eyes, dark ruby red. But in pictures you either get crazy camera red eye like a demon, or else they look black! Maybe if he was out in the sunlight I could get some pictures that show his real eye color XD Well you can kind of see in this one http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/496 ... d14b_o.jpg


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw some pictures of your guy on a hedgie Tumblr & of fracturedcircle's Harvey. I love seeing hedgies I know from the forum on other internet places.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Really? that's awesome, haha. I mustn't tell Sherlock, it will go to his head.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great pictures. Every good hedgie knows to leave a couple foam bubbles around the mouth. It's hedgie lip gloss. :lol:


----------

